# Importing from china.



## gmcg (19 Jun 2008)

Hi,

I'm looking for some advise on importing goods from china. If i was to order in a container shipped from china and it cost me €1000 delivered what taxes if any would i have to pay upon arrival in Dublin port.

thanks.


----------



## z105 (19 Jun 2008)

Maybe duty and VAT ? If you provide some more info I might be able to help you, what are the goods for a start ?


----------



## gmcg (20 Jun 2008)

hi,

they are sports goods, prob about 50 items each of different value. i would be then retailing them here for sale.


----------



## z105 (20 Jun 2008)

Need to be more specific. It doesn't matter about the value initially, firstly you need to get the commodity code for the goods, and before you can do that one needs a precise description of the goods i.e. golf clubs, tennis rackets etc etc

PM me if you don't feel comfortable putting the info here.


----------



## Jon C (13 Feb 2009)

The duty is around 13% for fashion retail into ireland,and 21% vat.
Does anyone know what the cost is to ship a container full of clothes to ireland from china?

Thanks


----------



## dinjoecurry (13 Feb 2009)

Around $ 2,000 but depends on where in china contact ace express they are in the phone book we use them their prices are good PRICE IS FOR A 40FT


----------



## sue97 (13 Feb 2009)

I pay about 800 including shipping for 2 pallets from China. Very impressed with 1000 for a container.  From recollection I pay about 300 charges on this side.

Just wondering if you are actually paying shipment cost or will you be hit with shipment costs when stuff arrives in Ireland.  The first few times I ordered I paid most of the costs at this side.  (Maybe I am just overpaying)

To slightly highjack this post,  I get stuff imported regularly from China and have noticed that the leadtime has gone way down from payment receipt.

Just wondering if anyone else has noticed this


----------



## bugsbunny (15 Feb 2009)

Cost of shipping containers is down about 50% since last year, 1000 is good for a 40foot
which shipping company are you using?


----------



## dinjoecurry (16 Feb 2009)

gmcg never said it was a 40 ft


----------



## bugsbunny (16 Feb 2009)

gmcg never said it wasnt, but prices for 40foots tend to be better value.


----------



## elgransenor (17 Feb 2009)

I imported MP3s and MP4s from China not too long ago.
The shipping cost was small as they came by DHL but unfortunately the instructions for the MP4s were in Chinese only.
I would be slow enough to do so again because of the language differences but with sports equipment you should be safe enough.
But if the stuff is not right it is hard and slow to get recompense.


----------



## Roundy# (23 Feb 2009)

sue97 said:


> I pay about 800 including shipping for 2 pallets from China. Very impressed with 1000 for a container. From recollection I pay about 300 charges on this side.
> 
> Sue97 - what company did you use for shipping pallets.......I need to get some samples sent from china before committing to a full container and was wondering what was the best way of organising a single pallet load.


----------

